

Ask HN: What's the best dog-friendly area near YC?  - christiansmith

My cofounder and I are thinking of moving our startup to the bay area. I have a 90lb german shepherd and we live on the edge of a vast wilderness that spans northwest MT and north ID. We hike a few miles every day and its been the best possible lifestyle change for me as a programmer. After living in Boston for a decade, I don't want to subject my pup to suburban/city life without easy access to the outdoors. Does anyone have suggestions for where to look for housing?
======
taurussai
Lots of space/trails in MV itself. Check out the Stevens Creek Trail -- it
runs very close to YC and goes for a good 3/4 miles. You can find lots of
people walking, running with their dogs. If you want a big house with a big
lawn etc. you can move to Los Altos, lower prices with huge lawns. Also, if
you just drive about 20-30 mins west from MV, the hills with lots of greenery
are there, another 15 mins drive will take you to the Ocean.

~~~
christiansmith
thanks!

